# JB-2 "Loon" (US version of the V-1)



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2011)

The Republic-Ford JB-2 Loon was a United States copy of the German V-1 flying bomb. Developed in 1944, and planned to be used in the United States invasion of Japan (Operation Downfall), the JB-2 was never used in combat. It was the most successful of the United States Army Air Forces Jet Bomb (JB) projects (JB-1 through JB-10) during World War II. Postwar, the JB-2 played a significant role in the development of more advanced surface-to-surface tactical missile systems such as the MGM-1 Matador and later MGM-13 Mace.

JB-2 Loon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## johnbr (Jul 21, 2011)

Great photos.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice shots Chris!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

COOL!


----------

